
AI Local Rainfall Nowcasting Using Weather Radar Maps - gwen0927
https://medium.com/syncedreview/ai-local-rainfall-forecasting-using-weather-radar-maps-d4aa041343a
======
DiabloD3
So a clone of Dark Sky?

